# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  نمونه سوال ازquery در sql

## mfd1365

سلام
من ی سری نمونه سوال از sql server نیاز دارم که table های مختلفو query های مختلف با جواب رو داشته باشه تا بتونم واسه یادگیری ازش استفاده بکنم، یا اگه کسی بتونه سایتی معرفی بکنه بهم
مرسی

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

در سایت جزوات آموزشی زیادی هست باید جستجو کنید

----------

